# Need a laptop within the budget of INR 1,30,000



## Arun Prasad (Apr 30, 2021)

Guys, I am in the process of purchasing a new laptop. I have finalized hp spectre with i7 processor for INR 1,30,000. Kindly give your suggestions on it or any other models with in my budget. Any idea about when samsung galaxy book pro will launch in india? Is it worth to wait? Also enlight me about the usage of convertible laptops..

Thank you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2021)

Fill this please:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill this please:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/


*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD) INR 1,30,000 Maximum


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
AutoCAD, and some designing software, ms office. 
Never going to use for video or audio editing 

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
I prefer for Intel i7 processor with 16 gb RAM

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: HP
b. Dislike: LENOVA


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *(* 1080p (*Full HD*) *)*
Battery back up *(* extended (*5-7hrs* *)*
Purchase place *(* Local *)*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
> 
> Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
> *3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
> ...


Won't AutoCad rendering require good hardware and would benefit with a good GPU? If yes, then thin and light laptops won't be able to do that.


Arun Prasad said:


> I prefer for Intel i7 processor with 16 gb RAM


Waste of money,  get a laptop with 5800H or 5900HX. Might have to go with a gaming laptop.


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

3 options here.
M1 macbook 16gb @ 112k
Acer predator helios 300 - 10870h/3060 @ 116k
Acer nitro 5 5800h/3060 qhd display(upcoming) @ 115k

Besides these there are a few other units that you can look at but they do not provide much value when compared to the above 3.
Especially when the student discount on m1 macbook is availed it comes down to approx 1 lac.
In that case msi creator 15m 10750h/1660ti @ 104k and asus tuf a15 @ 103k loose their advantage.

When we move a little further we have a great deal with lenovo legion 4800h/2060 @111k
But you already mentioned you dont like lenovo.

After that a qhd model of asus zephyrus g14 with 4800hs and 1660ti is available at 116k which again doesnt make sense as better options have arrived with newer hardware.

Beyond that hp omen 15 144hz 72% ntsc with 4800h and 2060 comes at 121k. Its newer intel model just got listed at 135k so wait a while and let the price stabilise. At the least the older model should see some price cut.

Also asus is launching zephyrus m16 on may 12 with 3050 and 3050ti that might be around your budget too.
And if they launch flow x13 2 in 1 laptop on that day too then its base variant with 5980hs and 1650 gpu will be 111k as well.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> 3 options here.
> M1 macbook 16gb @ 112k
> Acer predator helios 300 - 10870h/3060 @ 116k
> Acer nitro 5 5800h/3060 qhd display(upcoming) @ 115k
> ...


Thank you for ur reply.. somehow I don't like the thick bezels in Mac book and also due to some practical difficulties in Mac os. And the remaining models u have mentioned has 11th generation processor with evo certification? Also advice me about convertible models..  is that really a deal breaker.. never used one.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Won't AutoCad rendering require good hardware and would benefit with a good GPU? If yes, then thin and light laptops won't be able to do that.
> 
> Waste of money,  get a laptop with 5800H or 5900HX. Might have to go with a gaming laptop.


As per their spec inbuit graphics is enough. Why u told its waste of money.. please enlight me


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

You most likely will need a dedicated gpu. Never go with minimum requirements always try to be over and above the recommended config.

Intel has lost market to amd ryzen series, that is why @SaiyanGoku  suggested against intel. Though few processors from intel like 10750h, 10870h, 10875h, 1165g7, 1185g7 offer good value at certain price points provided there isn't a better performing ryzen option at the same price.

Intel evo is a modern integrated graphics platform. Best laptop with it might be the msi prestige 14 with 1185g7 starting at 96k. You will have to check how good is msi service in your city.

So the configs I have suggested have either intel 10th gen i7 processors or Ryzen 4000and 5000 series processors.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 1, 2021)

If ryzen is better than Intel I can for for Ryzen also. Earlier AMD is not upto the mark when compare to Intel. Also advice me regarding this convertible laptops.. whether it is any useful or just marketing gimmick? I am from Chennai..  I dont think here MSI service will be good.. and also I want laptop with sleek profile n weightless


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

The M1 powered MacBook is one of the thin & light that meets your requirement & has great performance with good iGPU. Get that if you are fine with its limitations, like soldered RAM & storage, to name 2 major ones.

For Windows, stick with Ryzen 5000 powered CPUs. The i7 11th gen U CPUs don't perform near Ryzen 5000 U CPUs in multicore workloads, not sure how CPU intensive AutoCAD is though.

IMO this is the best thin & light laptop for you:
ASUS Zenbook13{2021} (R7-5700U/16GB RAM/1 TB NVMe SSD/Win10+McAfee/Ms Office H&S 2019/13.3-inch FHD IPS OLED/Integrated Radeon Graphic/FP Reader/1.4 kg/Grey/1 Yr.)UM325UA-KG701TS: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
Review:
Asus ZenBook 13 OLED UM325 review (UM325UA 2021 model, Ryzen 5000 U)
The OLED panel is glossy, not anti-reflective, so beware. It runs the CPU at 15W & even at 15W it outperforms i7 10750H, which is a 45W performance-oriented CPU. Its iGPU is ok, should be fine IMO.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

Ryzen 5(Odd)00U like 5500U, 5300U, etc are all Zen 2
Ryzen 5(Even)00U like 5600U 5800U, etc are zen 3.

Or maybe its the opposite, i forget but research well before buying. AMD is doing shady stuff with their nomenclature thinking no one will notice


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

Nerevarine is right 5500 and 5700u are not that impressive compared to 5600u and 5800u.

5700u had less points in few benchmarks on notebookcheck than 1165g7 so I found this:

*www.amazon.in/ZenBook-UX363EA-HP70...7AJFBKRQTT&psc=1&refRID=A8BXXZJD0E7AJFBKRQTT#

Other than this zephyrus g14 has a few options 

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-Zephyrus-1660Ti...Q7FMCP7HVF&psc=1&refRID=X72R4R047YQ7FMCP7HVF#

Similarly 4900hs/1660ti  qhd is 121k and 4900hs/2060 fhd is 125k.

Hardware wise lenovo legion 5 4800h/2060 is the best deal at 111k but its a  2.5 kg unit.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 1, 2021)

Thank you guys for ur valuable inputs. But please throw some light on convertible models and how useful It is.. am purchasing laptop almost after a decade so am quite outdated. And when Apple will launch 2021 model. I guess in 2021 model they are going to introduce M2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> But please throw some light on convertible models and how useful It is.


If you want performance at lower price, ignore convertibles and touchscreen. Unless your work requires you to design on a touchscreen more than 50% of time, do not waste money on convertibles.


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

Yeah go for 2 in 1 only if you truly need it. If you do, the asus zenbook flip 13 I mentioned previously is a decent option.

The rog flow x13 is confirmed to launch on may 12, if you can, wait for that though but Its price might be high at launch.

Apple might announce macbook pro 14 and 16 with M1X processor on june 7 for their wwdc event. M2 will come in 2022.

You can look into Ipad pro, though the pencil costs extra and the new m1 based Ipad pros will deliver after may 22.

There is a bundle of  2020 ipad pro with pencil for 125k but I am not sure if you will get accessories for the older model easily.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Thank you guys for ur valuable inputs. But please throw some light on convertible models and how useful It is.. am purchasing laptop almost after a decade so am quite outdated. And when Apple will launch 2021 model. I guess in 2021 model they are going to introduce M2


IMO touchscreen is useless on laptops. My parents have XPS 13 with a touchscreen, its good for few days, & a few rare times, but mostly not that useful.

Never personally used 2 in 1, but unless you plan to take notes or draw on it, I don't think it will be of much use. It has a niche use case though.


----------



## $hadow (May 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO touchscreen is useless on laptops. My parents have XPS 13 with a touchscreen, its good for few days, & a few rare times, but mostly not that useful.
> 
> Never personally used 2 in 1, but unless you plan to take notes or draw on it, I don't think it will be of much use. It has a niche use case though.


And not to mention the amount of glare these touch screen laptops bring is horrendous since there is no way of keeping them smudge free and the moment you end up in a well lit room, god bless you.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2021)

$hadow said:


> And not to mention the amount of glare these touch screen laptops bring is horrendous since there is no way of keeping them smudge free and the moment you end up in a well lit room, god bless you.


Yes, glossy screens aren't that good. Sadly OLEDs are also glossy.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 10, 2021)

Guys I have checked the models suggested here.. but all are bulkier.. I need something thin n light weight less than 1.30 kgs. Plz suggest.. also any idea when the new Mac pro will be launched?


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

Expectations are high they might launch macbook pro 14 and 16 featuring m1x during their event from june 7 to 11.

Tomorrow asus will launch flow x13 and m16 and zephyrus g laptops are launching soon as well.

If you want now then the previous year g14 has got some price cuts you can look at that. If you are ok with integrated graphics then maybe the asus zenbook 2021 can be considered.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Expectations are high they might launch macbook pro 14 and 16 featuring m1x during their event from june 7 to 11


Any idea if they will launch M2 chip.


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

Next up is M1x and after that it will be M2, most likely march 2022.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Guys I have checked the models suggested here.. but all are bulkier.. I need something thin n light weight less than 1.30 kgs. Plz suggest.. also any idea when the new Mac pro will be launched?


The ZenBook 13 OLED I suggested is literally just 1.4kg, still classified as a proper ultrabook. Except MacBook Air M1, nothing comes close to it in performance, none of the Intel ones will.
Which point do you consider as a con in that one?


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Expectations are high they might launch macbook pro 14 and 16 featuring m1x during their event from june 7 to 11.
> 
> Tomorrow asus will launch flow x13 and m16 and zephyrus g laptops are launching soon as well.
> 
> If you want now then the previous year g14 has got some price cuts you can look at that. If you are ok with integrated graphics then maybe the asus zenbook 2021 can be considered.


If launch of macbook pro is on June 7 I can wait.. flow x13 also heavier..n zephyrus too... will consider asus zenbook.. never bought asus.. how is the build quality? And any idea about hp sectre with AMD 5 series processor


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 10, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The ZenBook 13 OLED I suggested is literally just 1.4kg, still classified as a proper ultrabook. Except MacBook Air M1, nothing comes close to it in performance, none of the Intel ones will.
> Which point do you consider as a con in that one?


First I thought of getting convertible.. but I dropped that based on the suggestions given here.. so I will go for proper laptop with high in performance n also less weight n sleek. And in oled panel screen burnin issue will be there?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> First I thought of getting convertible.. but I dropped that based on the suggestions given here.. so I will go for proper laptop with high in performance n also less weight n sleek. And in oled panel screen burnin issue will be there?


There's a possibility for sure, OLEDs have gotten very good now though. First OLED panel in the laptop was about 4-5 years ago in Alienware 13, I think. 

Check burn in reviews of Samsung OLED 4K panels which were released 2 years ago in a lot of high end laptops, might give some idea.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 29, 2021)

Guys, how is asus Rog flow x13 though reviews are not much impressive..


----------



## $hadow (May 29, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Guys, how is asus Rog flow x13 though reviews are not much impressive..


In the very nascent stage and still a niche. Will wait for some proper reviews.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Guys, how is asus Rog flow x13 though reviews are not much impressive..


X13 & G14 are both quite hot when on load because they are small. As because of size, they are expensive compared to 15.6" counterparts. IMO if you really can't carry a 15.6" laptop but need high performance, those 2 are for them. For most people, I won't suggest it.

CPUs like R5/R7 U series are pretty good for portables now, ahead of Intel ones. Those won't produce as much heat as a H/HS CPU because of lower power draw & likely better binning (more power efficient).


----------



## aby geek (May 29, 2021)

Even g15 is not that heavy IMO. 
Wait for flowx13 3050ti variant. There is no point in buying a 1650 config above 90k.


----------



## Arun Prasad (May 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> X13 & G14 are both quite hot when on load because they are small. As because of size, they are expensive compared to 15.6" counterparts. IMO if you really can't carry a 15.6" laptop but need high performance, those 2 are for them. For most people, I won't suggest it.
> 
> CPUs like R5/R7 U series are pretty good for portables now, ahead of Intel ones. Those won't produce as much heat as a H/HS CPU because of lower power draw & likely better binning (more power efficient).


Will wait till wwdc for new Mac n then I will decide


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 3, 2021)

Why would you not like Lenovo, they are litreally one of the best laptop manufacturers from what I have seen. Is their driver support on the website bad or something?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Will wait till wwdc for new Mac n then I will decide


Are all the CAD softwares available in MacOS? I don't think so. You will have to install Win10 via bootcamp (?) then run those software in Win10.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

^^ Solidworks I know doesnt run in mac. Catia and rhinoceros not so sure. And their autodesk counterparts may be compatible. But just for autocad it should be fine. Will have to read every softwares requirement.

@Arun Prasad What all softwares will you be running?


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

geek_rocker said:


> Why would you not like Lenovo, they are litreally one of the best laptop manufacturers from what I have seen. Is their driver support on the website bad or something?


When I visited their showroom I have seen lot of ppl coming there for servicing laptop.. so I thought lenovo laptops are problematic one


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Are all the CAD softwares available in MacOS? I don't think so. You will have to install Win10 via bootcamp (?) then run those software in Win10.


Ohh I didn't explore that thing.. my bad..!!


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> ^^ Solidworks I know doesnt run in mac. Catia and rhinoceros not so sure. And their autodesk counterparts may be compatible. But just for autocad it should be fine. Will have to read every softwares requirement.
> 
> @Arun Prasad What all softwares will you be running?


Autocad, staad pro, 3d max, revit and etabs too


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Autocad, staad pro, 3d max, revit and etabs too


Just explored n know that mac will not run computational software like staad pro n etabs.. so I need to stick with windows laptop.. so shall I go with asus rog flow x 13? Bcoz I need less weight laptop..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Autocad will run. Other three need either bootcamp windows or some other third party apps.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 3, 2021)

What about parallels? Does that help?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

The only thing going against the flow x13 is that we only have the 1650 base variant not the 3050 one. The egpu is housing a mobile gpu and even then it is alone going to cost over 1 lac. Better go for zephyrus g15 , strix g15 or scar 15. Otherwise wait a little more laptops are on their way.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Autocad will run. Other three need either bootcamp windows or some other third party apps.


What does that mean... I dont know much about it..


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> What about parallels? Does that help?


With that everything will work fine?.. I think it's not free..


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> The only thing going against the flow x13 is that we only have the 1650 base variant not the 3050 one. The egpu is housing a mobile gpu and even then it is alone going to cost over 1 lac. Better go for zephyrus g15 , strix g15 or scar 15. Otherwise wait a little more laptops are on their way.


Yeah.. I can stretch upto 1.3 lakh.. zephyrus are at heavier side..


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> The only thing going against the flow x13 is that we only have the 1650 base variant not the 3050 one. The egpu is housing a mobile gpu and even then it is alone going to cost over 1 lac. Better go for zephyrus g15 , strix g15 or scar 15. Otherwise wait a little more laptops are on their way.


What's the difference between 1650 n 3050. Is 1650 not sufficient for me? Am not going to play any games


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Check minimum requirements of your softwares if 1650 will be enough or not. 3050 and 3050ti should be close too 2060. 

Bootcamp will let you load windows as a second os to run like a normal pc on mac. But I am not too sure if these softwares will run to their full potential on m1 and m1x gpu.

Get the zephyrus g15 for 139k

Or wait for strix g15 with amd gpu.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2021)

I dont recommend bootcamp. Its gonna be phased out software very soon.
Get a proper windows laptop


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Check minimum requirements of your softwares if 1650 will be enough or not. 3050 and 3050ti should be close too 2060.
> 
> Bootcamp will let you load windows as a second os to run like a normal pc on mac. But I am not too sure if these softwares will run to their full potential on m1 and m1x gpu.
> 
> ...


Only autocad and 3d max will require some power remaining all computational software which can run perfectly even in Intel i 3 processor


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't go by minimum requirements. Always be 1 tier above recommended system config for seamless performance.

If you dont wana go over 130k then get the helios 300 10870h/3060 at 109k.
Last years zephyrus g14 has 4800hs 1660ti maxq with qhd screen at 117k
And 4900hs/2060 fhd screen at 125k. But zephyrus g14 might heat up a lot if you will render on it so that is why the new zephyrus g15 2021 is the best option at 139k.
And if you want full fledged power cpu then strix g15 at 144k.

Omen 2021 intel variant is 135k so you can wait for the  amd variant which will be a little cheaper than Intel.
The zephyrus m16 should arrive soon with intel 11800h and 3050ti. Maybe tweet to asus India to get a final date.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Only autocad and 3d max will require some power remaining all computational software which can run perfectly even in Intel i 3 processor


AutoCAD 2022​
*Operating System*64-bit Microsoft® Windows® 10. See Autodesk's Product Support Lifecycle for support information.*Processor**Basic*: 2.5–2.9 GHz processor
*Recommended*: 3+ GHz processor*Memory**Basic*: 8 GB
*Recommended*: 16 GB*Display Resolution**Conventional Displays:*
1920 x 1080 with True Color

*High Resolution & 4K Displays:*
Resolutions up to 3840 x 2160 supported on Windows 10 (with capable display card)*Display Card**Basic*: 1 GB GPU with 29 GB/s Bandwidth and DirectX 11 compliant
*Recommended*: 4 GB GPU with 106 GB/s Bandwidth and DirectX 12 compliant 

For 3ds max only I need separate graphic card


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Don't go by minimum requirements. Always be 1 tier above recommended system config for seamless performance.
> 
> If you dont wana go over 130k then get the helios 300 10870h/3060 at 109k.
> Last years zephyrus g14 has 4800hs 1660ti maxq with qhd screen at 117k
> ...


So u r saying to go with additional graphic card option


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Revit wont use gpu to render but you can render using the gpu on 3ds max if you go with 1660ti and above gpu that is.

Helios 300 is a well rounded product for you with 8 core 10870h and a rtx 3060 6gb graphic card. It was 106k in the flipkart sale at the beginning of may. Right now it keeps going between 109k and 112k.
You can also check acer website if they have any offers running.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Just explored n know that mac will not run computational software like staad pro n etabs.. so I need to stick with windows laptop.. so shall I go with asus rog flow x 13? Bcoz I need less weight laptop..


You call. I'm giving a fair warning about thermals, so don't regret later. IMO better get G14, will be cheaper & have better specs. Also get a good cooling pad like Deepcool Multicore X6.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> You call. I'm giving a fair warning about thermals, so don't regret later. IMO better get G14, will be cheaper & have better specs. Also get a good cooling pad like Deepcool Multicore X6.


How important to have usb type c thruderbolt? Is it really a deal breaker?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> How important to have usb type c thruderbolt? Is it really a deal breaker?


I never used TB3 on my laptop in the last 2 years, so IMO it's not a deal-breaker for most in India. TB3 docks are expensive.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 5, 2021)

Any idea when asus rog zephyrus m16 with intel h series processor available in india? And is tentative price?.. I made up my mind to buy asus zephyrus laptop.. only confusion is with ryzen processor or Intel h series processor..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

Arun Prasad said:


> Any idea when asus rog zephyrus m16 with intel h series processor available in india? And is tentative price?.. I made up my mind to buy asus zephyrus laptop.. only confusion is with ryzen processor or Intel h series processor..


USD price x100 is a good price estimate


----------



## aby geek (Jun 5, 2021)

*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...6-cm-15-6-inches-fhd-ips-display-nh.qcysi.003
Get this it has gone down from 125k. The ssd+hdd variant is now back at its launch price of 116k.

M16 not sure when it will launch but it might be on the higher side coz the flow x13 has 1650 in a 125k config.
M16 will come with 3050 and 3050ti at around the same price. Recently g14 2021 has started showing up online.
Asus premium lineups are a little pricier.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 10, 2021)

Guys it seems asus has launched zephyrus m16 n tuf f15 in india.. is it true. Any price details..?  also acer launched predator helios 300 n triton with 11th generation intell h series ??


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

F15 is tomorrow I think and  f17 is on monday. F15 is priced around same as a15. F17 is around 93k.
S17 is 3lacs starting m16 is 140k starting both are said to arrive in q3.
M16 should be 11800h and 3050ti at that price but if it is i5 then the lineup is dead on arrival.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> F15 is tomorrow I think and  f17 is on monday. F15 is priced around same as a15. F17 is around 93k.
> S17 is 3lacs starting m16 is 140k starting both are said to arrive in q3.
> M16 should be 11800h and 3050ti at that price but if it is i5 then the lineup is dead on arrival.


It's confusing for me.. which one will be value for money.. I personally like m16.. can stretch my budget 150k.. m16 minimum configuration is 11800h with 3050 ti. Do u know when it is available for purchase?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

Quarter 3 means the months of July-September. So lets wait a week or so and we might hear the dates.
But seriously you should get the 1tb ssd variant of helios 300 at 121k. It has surpassed all standards of vfm surprisingly for an intel laptop. The 10870h aint no slouch either.
And when you get a 115w 3060 in a 115k or 121k config then why would you spend 150k for a 3050ti.

If you go over 130k then please do take a look at the zephyrus g15 at 139k. Checks all boxes for you and will save you money if m16 is over priced.
If zephyrus g15 is out of stock online please personally call rog authorized store of your city and ask the price and stock update. They might cut you a sweeter deal but not always.


----------



## Arun Prasad (Jun 10, 2021)

G15 doest have inbuilt webcan...Ok let me wait for full update on m16.. I dont like the looks of helios.. on the other hand I like m16 s slim profile n it's weight also less than 2 kg


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2021)

*www.fonearena.com/blog/341656/asus...uf-gaming-f17-price-india-specifications.html
M16 is not worth the price they are asking for as they have low tgp gpu. It is starting at 145k. At that price the strix g15 with 5900hx and 3060 wins instantly.
No laptop will come with a good hd 1080p web cam they are mostly 720p. It is better to invest in a 1080p logitech camera.


----------

